# Help choosing new RTA



## Bear_Vapes (19/11/19)

About a year back I bought a zeus single coil rta which was recommended to me. 
Since then I did not need another RTA the zeus has served me well.
I'm on my last set of seal rings and black friday is coming up so I'm wanting to upgrade.

These are the 3 RTAs I'm looking at:
Zeus x
Blotto
Tauren Beest

Anyone who owns these can shed some advice on airflow, ease of build, flavor and cons.

I do prefer a little restricted airflow like the OG zeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/11/19)

blotto rta all the way bud from your preferred list especially if a restricted draw is what you are after! zeus x is much more airy and I cant comment on the tauren beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (19/11/19)

what about flavor wise?

im also in the market for an RTA...
been using a profile RDA and im looking for something with similar flavor output

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/11/19)

I find the flavour in the Blotto excellent. Im sure many guys here will agree as well. But 3 options seem to be flavourful atties...but if its restriction plus flavour then blotto.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/19)

I really like the Tauren Beest. You can restrict the airflow if you want but I like it fully open. 

Check out this video review :



He has also reviewed the Blotto but prefers the Beest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (19/11/19)

What about the Intake dual?

im sure coils make a huge difference when it comes to RTA's

i have a Gear and a serpent.. the flavour off these 2 are not that great but then that could be down to the coils

what would be the best coils for Flavour?


----------



## Wimmas (19/11/19)

Just my 2c:

I have two Augvape Intake single coil RTA's and the flavour is banging! Nice restricted draw and no leaking. I had to import my second one as it was hard to come by. I am considering importing another two early next year. 

Not sure how the intake dual is, but I would consider it strongly if I was you. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/11/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> What about the Intake dual?
> 
> im sure coils make a huge difference when it comes to RTA's
> 
> ...


Try out Kairos quad core aliens they work a treat for me also the Kairos OG Flatties


----------



## Resistance (19/11/19)

I don't know the Zues single, Blotto or Beest.
I have a Zues dual and I'm happy with it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (20/11/19)

Tauren Beast can be tricky to wick with the bottom airflow

@Riaz_sh Kylin M RTA mesh, same great flavour as Profile RDA and easy to wick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (20/11/19)

thanks guys.... im trying to get away from the mesh so im looking to try a normal coil...
will try to get something this black friday.... thanks again


----------



## Drikusw (20/11/19)

Wimmas said:


> Just my 2c:
> 
> I have two Augvape Intake single coil RTA's and the flavour is banging! Nice restricted draw and no leaking. I had to import my second one as it was hard to come by. I am considering importing another two early next year.
> 
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/augvape-intake-rta-black.t63760/


----------



## Riaz_sh (20/11/19)

the main thing that put me off normal coils was the ramp up time, MEsh has no ramp up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (20/11/19)

@Bear_Vapes 

please accept my apologies for hijacking your thread


----------



## VapingSquid (20/11/19)

The Zeus X gets my vote. Keep going back to it because it is dependable and never leaks. Big airflow that I can choke down and Geekvape's usual build quality. I haven't tried the Blotto or the Tauren, but the cons for me at face value are Blotto being restrictive and both having bottom airflow (ie. potential to leak).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/11/19)

Bear_Vapes said:


> About a year back I bought a zeus single coil rta which was recommended to me.
> Since then I did not need another RTA the zeus has served me well.
> I'm on my last set of seal rings and black friday is coming up so I'm wanting to upgrade.
> 
> ...



Reload RTA, it will be the last RTA you ever buy...that is until they finally release another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (20/11/19)

For restricted DL Blotto all the way ok it is a big bugger so that might be a consideration if you don't have a mod that fits 25mm. 

Beest is good but wicking needs to be spot on.

If you used to single coil restricted airflow let me throw a spanner in the works I've heard only good things about the QP Designs Gata I own 2 of the single coil JKMs and they are outstanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/19)

''I own 2 of the single coil JKMs and they are outstanding''... agree 100% got mine nearly a year ago and still loving it .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (22/11/19)

Thanks for all the advice I went with the blotto rta got it at a slight discount. Will let see how it performs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

